# java vs. c++ übersicht



## xdavidx (1. Okt 2008)

Hey,

kennt jmd eine Seite mit einer Codeübersicht zwsichen Java und C++?

Java Code equals C++ Code + Kommentar und das für alle Konzepte!

Danke schonmal!

Vlg


----------



## maki (1. Okt 2008)

>> Java Code equals C++ Code + Kommentar und das für alle Konzepte! 

Was denn für Konzepte?


----------



## xdavidx (1. Okt 2008)

Datentypen, Kontrollstrukturen, Vererbung usw.


----------



## musiKk (1. Okt 2008)

Z. B. hier.


----------

